# Question about NYPD?



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Anyone on here have any info with respect to the department (recruitment, borough placement, residential area for wife and kids, etc.)? I am considering it as a back up plan if I get bumped from the Plymouth and Weymouth academies.


----------



## ghostrider (May 29, 2003)

NYPD, has a very active current recruitment campaign , Not sure of your current housing situation, But If I were relocating to NY and being a former MA resident who now resides in NJ via Long Island I would not relocate to the five Bouroughs of NYC. Too Congested for me, but would be looking at Long Island or Orange or Putnam counties.

Be prepared for a Ride to work and a tax increase all around.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah I was looking into Orange County. What I meant from borough placement was after academy graduation, are recruits placed to precincts randomly?


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I went through the process foir NYPD about 3 years ago. The process to get hired it pretty simple. They ask you for a laundry list of paperwork you submit it all and they respond. You take a day long medical exam at Lefrak City in Queens. Covers everything eye test hearing test ekg meeting with the department doctor. You take the PAT at the Academy. The only problem is you will need to have a NYS license before they will approve you for entrance to the academy. As far as the process for getting an assignment after graduation from the academy I had a friend that graduated and they give you a wish list with like 9 things to pick you make your picks and then they place you. The first pick is either City, Transit, or Housing, The next is borough I forget who they do it, but I remember standing in the academy and where you lived played some part in the process. NYPD is a great department to start out with its just you have to take the plunge and move there leap of faith style because you dont have a job until officially until the friday before the academy starts


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

thanks for the info.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A guy I worked with went to NYPD. They put him in a nasty neighborhood in the Bronx.. no where near where he was living... but thats the price you pay. In a way, I think the further away you are from the shitbirds you lock up, the safer things would be. The process is pretty simple, just a pain in the ass with making trips back and forth to NYC.


----------

